# ACS document



## myogeesh (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi,

Can anybody help me how to create the below documents(if you have any samples)
1. Qualification document
Certified copy of your academic transcript
AND
Certified copy of your award certificate OR completion letter (for Australian qualifications)

2. WORK EXPERIENCE DOCUMENTS
Certified copy of your work references on company letterhead
OR
Third party Statutory Declarations.

Thanks & Regards
Yogeesh


----------



## myogeesh (Oct 15, 2016)

Can anybody help me out to understand about the skill assessment documents for ACS.

thanks in advance.


----------

